# looking for ideas and/or web sites to view



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an undeveloped area that I have spent some time now looking through my train mags and books tring to find and river side type oil refinery.
this fall or next spring i will be rebuilding the last of the retaining walls.









Here under Bang's Canyon Bridge i want to clear it out, install concrete retaining walls and creat a harbor like place.
I am tring to cut down on yard work in this area.

I can picture this bridge going over a river setting with large black oil tanks, etc.










Years ago there was the start of an industry, but it never went any where,.

I can't find a photo of it.
I don't have to have a track to it.
Just tring to clean it up, I have enough cliff areas.
thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Refinery or oil storage and loading facility? A refinery might be a tough one to do. I could see a bunch of tanks and sidings in there. Maybe a small privately own switcher dedicated to the site. JJ would love it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Roger Clarkson's serves as a nice example on how to do it economically.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not a grain terminal? You already have one on the layout (that could load empty's) and then the second one could dump into ships (creates a loads/empty cycle). That way two industries would be connected. Food for thought! Knowing you if you build a harbor scene next your going to want to build a ship, and then have some actual water moving through. 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig 
that was my first thought, BUT, the main elevator is 24ft down the line from here. 
I'm working on some terracing ideas for now. 
but need to wait till it cools off some.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Intermodal facility.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Aug 2011 07:49 PM 
Craig 
that was my first thought, BUT, the main elevator is 24ft down the line from here. 
I'm working on some terracing ideas for now. 
but need to wait till it cools off some. 
Can you see the main elevator from that location? If not then why not have it your line (if I remember correctly it's a loop?) 'have' only directional traffic towards the port say Westbound, then one the line reaches the port, trains then travel Eastbound back to the grain facility. Forget that the line connects between the port and main elevator and run trains as if the layout was a point to point layout. And then when everyone comes over you still can have a loop. 
But think about your main goals here? Is it to create another photographers scene? Or industry to 'work'? Are you interested in having simple operations?

Instead of terracing it, why not try to make it look like a seawall or bulkhead? That way if you do decide to model some sort of 'water' industry it would look good and look realistic with the bridge in the background!








Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Check this link out 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43938622 
Lots of pictures of the Port of Seattle waterway up the Duwamish River


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got these from the Deloro layout 



http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/johnj/DSCF0129.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/johnj/DSCF0128.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/johnj/DSCF0127.JPG


I just converted to Firefox so I don't how this is going to turn out 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

How about iron ore? You could come off the main line and on to a ore dock for unloadind boats.

Don


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe this is what Don was suggesting. I have seen photos of huge structures / chutes for unloading coal onto barges. I don't know if you have a coal industry but it sure could be an impressive structure. Made out of wood and steel it could be as dirty and detailed as you want it to be. 
You seem to run more modern equipment so the intermodal facility might make the most sense. 
Maybe you could build a derelict mill with a couple of water wheels? You already mentioned a failed industry so maybe you could just build onto that. 
Keep us posted with your plans. 
Todd


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

4 trailor loads of dirt so far, going to places that need it.










I think the line will come from Minersville and a lift out bridge so the mower can go up the hill.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You are doing all this work just for me?









Just so I can have a siding and a place to spot cars?









Oh thank you so much









I don't care what Stan says about you, I think your great









JJ


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you decided what industry your going to build?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

What you need is this right here: http://www.amazon.com/Bradford-Oil-Refinery-Images-America/dp/0738545228


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think a oil refinery would look great in that area. Lots of Solar Powered lights all over it 

A ore dock would look good too with some lights on the tipples 

What about a container loading dock? 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

right now we keep having storms come though, mud hole. branches and sticks all over again!!!!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

RPC! YES! Ton of trains in and around and thru Bradford. G&W has a small loco facility there and there are several places where there are loading facilities. Many of which are viewable from public places. The Refinery loading area in particular is viewable from Rt 219 although at 55 MPH thru there you might want to let someone else drive while you take photos? Recently a friend moved from Allegany NY to Grenvilel SC adn he rented a truck from the Budget rental in Bradford. I got to ride shotgun and have had the best view ever sitting high enough to see oer the jersey barriers and not having to drive made it a great trip for me. While the loading facility is near the Tuna Creek (short for Tunungwant Creek) it is closer to where Foster Brook meets Tuna Creek and that is a VERY small creek indeed not needing such "river frontage as you ahve. Maybe the refinery north of Buffalo on the Niagara River. Tonawanda facility near the South Grand Island Bridge if you are google mapping it. 

CHas


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was born in Bradford and although we moved to Indiana, Pa when I was 14 my best memories are of Bradford and hunting an d fishing in that area. We lived a ways away from the refinery but it was always neet to drive by it. Kendal Oil owned it then. I don't know who owns it now. I can remember the rows of tank cars lined up getting filled. The very first steam engine I ever saw was working the loading track one day. That was in the late 60's and I don't have the slightest idea what type of loco it was or what it was doing there (that was a B & O branch line maned with old F units). I remember my parents telling me that during WWII that entire area of town was vacant because people were afraid to live near the refinery because if it ever got bombed all the houses would get burned down. The refinery is still there and it is the oldest continously running refinery in the country. I have the book about it and it is worth the $16.00.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

RPC, 
American Refinery Group (ARG) operates it now. I grew up in the shadow of Dresser Clark industries in Olean. Later Dresser Rand. I'll have to get the book! 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Blocks was suppose to be here last nights load, but arrived first thing at the lumber yard
so

man was it hot.









stones are level with a gental wave.
the ties back then I cared alot LESS if they was "level"

Its like ,why am I still doing this???
there is about 2 ft from ties to blocks for switching. All for JJ.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I was wondering, why are you tearing out all the RR ties? Rotting??


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm.....looks like a good place for JJ to run Stan off the end of the track, better put a safety net at the end. 

Looks great Marty, I really like those blocks 

Chris


----------

